# Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010



## kasimir (6. Juni 2010)

Moin
So langsam gehts los 
Also wer was verhaftet oder sieht kann ja mal posten wie immer :vik:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Fehmarn, genauer Burgstaken, hab mir und einem Kumpel einen Platz für die Kutterfahrt morgen gesichtert, dabei mal den Steg runtergeguckt und 4 Meeräschen gesehen.
 ~1Km weiter am Yachthafen sollen sogar noch mher davon sein, wie ich heute beim Tackler erfahren habe.

Ich fang jetzt wieder an alte Brötchen zu sammeln. :q


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## macmarco (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

jupp, so langsam geit dat los Habe Freitag die ersten 2 in Travemünde gesehen... Wenns denn jetzt so warm bleib, dann .....


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> jupp, so langsam geit dat los Habe Freitag die ersten 2 in Travemünde gesehen... Wenns denn jetzt so warm bleib, dann .....


 Die habe ich auch gesehen lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

|kopfkratwieso haben wir eigentlich 2 mal das gleiche thema |kopfkratbamse hat doch schon ein meeräschen treat aufgemacht #qlg andre


----------



## macmarco (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch gesehen lg andre


Warst etwa beim Kindertag?

Asoooo.. jaaa... der gleiche Trööt.|rolleyes... na egal.. hier haben wir mehr geschrieben


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Nein war ich nicht 
Freitag war ich da auffen spielplatz und da habe ich sie gesehen lg andre


----------



## fantazia (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> |kopfkratwieso haben wir eigentlich 2 mal das gleiche thema |kopfkratbamse hat doch schon ein meeräschen treat aufgemacht #qlg andre


Und wieso schließen die Mods den ersterstellten|rolleyes.

Meeräschen 2010! 
                                               Von _bamse34_,                          erstellt am: 03.06.2010 um 19:47

Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010 
                                               Von _kasimir_,                          erstellt am: Gestern  um 17:04


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Weil da weniger Postings waren als hier.
Wenn das wichtig ist kann ich es auch umgekehrt machen.


----------



## bamse34 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Ich werde es überleben!!!!:q


----------



## macmarco (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Nein war ich nicht
> Freitag war ich da auffen spielplatz und da habe ich sie gesehen lg andre



Ich auch, aber ich hab dich da nicht gesehen...:qWirklich jetzt :q


----------



## bamse34 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Moin Moin!
Konnte heute die ersten Äschen in der Kieler Förde beobachtet und eine konnte ich sogar haken. Der Spuk war aber nach 10 sek vorbei ,ausgeschlitzt!!!
Es geht los! Holt die Algenfliegen raus.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Hartzer-Junior (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Hallo

mein erster Beitrag !

Da ich direkt am Meer wohne habe ich mich mit meinem Vater aufgemacht um zu gucken ob die Meeräschen schon in Travemünde sind ! Und tatsächlich konnten wir 5 Stück sehen in einer 1/4 Stunde !

Am Wochenende möchte ich mich deshalb aufmachen und mein Glück versuchen und wäre deshalb noch über ein paar Tricks und Tipps dankbar :m

Hier noch ein Video dass ich heute gemacht habe .


```
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tq6xcoGDnIk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tq6xcoGDnIk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
```


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq6xcoGDnIk


----------



## goeddoek (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Schönes Video :m

"Sind aber auch Vieecher,nää ?"


----------



## daci7 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Gefällt mir auch =)
Man merkt schon ganz gut, dass du mit viel Begeisterung dabei bis 
Vollblutangler eben :q


----------



## macmarco (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Nettes Video.. Die hab ich am Freitag auch gesehen


----------



## Baitcaster (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Sind schon ganz andere Größen, als die von Malotze.
Eine(!) Ostseemeeräsche habe ich erst gefangen in meinem Leben. Da müssen noch mehr her|supergri
Nettes Video und mit viel Leidenschaft gedreht!!!


----------



## bamse34 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Moin Moin!!

Habe heute von 12:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr in der KiFö gefischt und konnte 2 Stück überreden.
Ganz nach dem "Kleiner Bär und Kleiner Tiger" Prinzip habe ich die 2. entnommen und die erste der Saison released!
War mit der Fliegenpeitsche los und konnte noch drei weitere Fische zum nehmen der Fliege überreden, diese blieben aber nicht hängen.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Traveangler (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Perti !!

schöner Fisch  .

Ich werde heute Abend mal mit meinem Sohn versuchen ob wir den Fisch vom Video zum Essen einladen können :q


----------



## Johnny1 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Wie ueberlistet ihr denn eure meeraeschen,
mal abgesehen von der fliege??
Konnte letztes jahr auch bei heidkate 3 ganz schoene brocken beobachten.

Mfg jonny


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Petri Bamse, und ein feiner Zug die erste wieder ziehen zu lassen!!!! :m


----------



## ADDI 69 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Hey Bamse :vik:,Petrie zur dicklippigen ,da werd ich doch am WE gleich mal bei uns in MV anne Küste schauen und zusehen das ich dies Jahr auch wieder was abkrieg vom Meeräschenkuchen#6


----------



## Hartzer-Junior (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

hey ,
bin natürlich ein Vollblutangler #a
War heute nochmal da habe schon größere Trupps gesehen (5) habe aber nur einen Biss gehabt und konnte nicht verwandeln #q  und dann kam der regen na eine werde ich ja wohl nochmal  erwischen hoffe ich .
Ich habe es mit Toastbrot und Algen versucht,habt ihr noch andere Ideen wie man die überlisten kann ?
MFG und Petri Heil 
Henrik


----------



## BB-cruiser (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Toast und Algen als Beilage #d lohnt es geschmacklich auf Äschen zu angeln oder ist es mehr ein Sportfisch ?#c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> lohnt es geschmacklich auf Meeräschen zu angeln oder ist es mehr ein Sportfisch ?#c



Sportfische kenne ich gar nicht #d

Und über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntermassen nicht streiten....
Mein Geschmackssinn sagt mir  : " Lecker"

Gegrillt und nur gesalzen und gepfeffert.
Mehr als zwei Fische pro Saison mute ich meinem Körper aber nicht zu (die überall präsenten Diskussionen über die Belastung von Meeräschen mit Toxinen hat auch bei mir Spuren hinterlassen). Allerdings ist das feste, weisse Fleisch wirklich lecker......#h


----------



## ADDI 69 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Sportfische kenne ich gar nicht #d
> 
> Und über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntermassen nicht streiten....
> Mein Geschmackssinn sagt mir  : " Lecker"
> ...


  Jepp... kann ich bestätigen|supergri echt lecker die Biester .
Toxine??? denn darfst gar keinen Fisch mehr essen . Die gelangen über die Nahrungskette in jeden Fisch. Und so lang du die Äschen nicht direkt aus'm Yachthafen entnimmst wo sie den ganzen Tag an den Booten rumnagen ,kannst das eher vernachlässigen|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> ..... so lang du die Äschen nicht direkt aus'm Yachthafen entnimmst wo sie den ganzen Tag an den Booten rumnagen ...



wer sagt uns aber, dass die nicht vorher in einem Yachthafen waren und da rumgenagt haben..... :q

Es gibt aber auch noch einen weiteren Aspekt, den ich allerdings erst im letzten Sommer erfahren habe.
Die "Zicken" brauchen einiges an Zeit, bis eine Grösse von ~60 cm erreicht ist. Die Fische haben dann einiges an Jahren auf dem Buckel.......und weil das bei diesen Fischen doch nicht so schnell geht mit dem Wachsen (wie z.B. bei unseren Freunden den Meerforellen), lasse ich lieber eine Zicke mehr wieder schwimmen #h


----------



## Hartzer-Junior (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Hey,
bin jetzt hoch interresiert an den Meeräschen kann man die auch unter Pose angeln oder sollte ich das lieber sein lassen?
MfG und Petri Heil 
Henrik


----------



## ADDI 69 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Leichter Sbirolino schwimmend ,10 -15 Gramm und nen langes Vorfach,2-2,5m mindestens und dann mit Algenfliege oder mit Brotflocke. An das Brot(Toast o. Weißbrot) mußt du sie aber erst gewöhnen......will heißen "Füttern" . Stell dich mit deinem Bäcker gut denn hast immer genug von dem Zeug . 
Wenn sie das Brot nehmen und fressen kannst mit'm angeln anfangen . Hau den Sbiro aber nich direkt in die Meute , dann sind sie weg . Schön überwerfen und dann gaaanz sachte in den Pulk ziehen. Alternativ geht auch ne Brotfliege auf die du einen Tropfen Mandelöl gibst , da sollen sie drauf stehen .#6


----------



## Hartzer-Junior (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

SO !!!!!!!!!!

Ich war heute mit meinem Vater in Travemünde an der Mole. Wir haben es zuerst mit Toastbrot versucht aber die Äschen haben uns fast wahnsinnig gemacht .
Also bin ich an den Strand geaufen und habe mir Algen gesucht und diese an den Haken getüdelt und nach einiger Zeit .....

seht selbst :vik:

MfG und Petri Heil

Henrik


----------



## Itets (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Hut ab - geiler Fisch!!!


----------



## bamse34 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Traveangler (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Dann werde ich mal berichten wie wir die Meeräsche überlistet haben !

Die Montage war wohl die einfachste mit der wir überhaupt einmal geangelt haben ! 

Wirbel dann 120 cm Vorfach und einen kleinen Haken , ca 15 cm vor dem Haken ein kleines Schrottblei !

Das war es #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Petri an deinen Junior!!!

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## macmarco (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri..#6#6#6 Hat sich das ja gelohnt


----------



## scripophix (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Klasse !

PETRI


----------



## Zacharias Zander (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Jo,Petri an den Lüdden !!! #6


----------



## laxvän (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Ich ziehe meinen nicht vorhandenen Hut!!!
*Dickes Petri*


----------



## kasimir (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Dickes petri an die fänger  freu mich schon wieder anzugreifen jetzt sind sie noch "zutraulich" wenn der hochsommer erstma da is wirds anstrengend die zicken zu überreden


----------



## Grönländer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Moin moin,

Petri zu der schönen Äsche!
Ich komme ursprünglich auch aus der Lübecker Ecke.
Die Mole mit dem angrenzenden flachen Bereich in Richtung Fahrrinne ist ja dafür bekannt, dass sich dort schöne Meeräschenschulen rumtreiben.
Nun aber meine Frage...ist es wieder erlaubt an der Mole zu angeln? Ich war früher jahrelang dort...ein echter Hotspot - und das bei Weitem nicht nur auf Meeräsche 
Wenn ja, dann würde ich in nächster Zeit mal wieder nen Kurztrip in die Richtung einplanen 
Weiterhin Petri Heil,
Gruß,
Grönländer


----------



## Traveangler (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Meiner Meinung nach nicht !



*§ 12 Örtliche Angelverbote*

von der alten Nordermole, dem Verlängerungsbauwerk und dem Molenkopf

So steht es im Schein.

http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/fischereirecht/nutzungsbedingungen_hl/12.php

Wir waren nicht auf der Alten Mole oder neuen Mole, das Stück zwischen beiden ist nach meiner Auffassung frei zu beangeln .


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Petri zu dem Wunderschönen Brummer!!!

Das sieht mir aber nach einem mächtigen Rabatzfisch aus!

#6


Nun brauche ich aber auch mal Algenfliegen 


Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## fantazia (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Hartzer-Junior schrieb:


> SO !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich war heute mit meinem Vater in Travemünde an der Mole. Wir haben es zuerst mit Toastbrot versucht aber die Äschen haben uns fast wahnsinnig gemacht .
> Also bin ich an den Strand geaufen und habe mir Algen gesucht und diese an den Haken getüdelt und nach einiger Zeit .....
> ...


Petri das aber ein Dicker Brummer#6.Hat sicher gut alarm gemacht:k.


----------



## Baitcaster (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Das ist das Verlängerungsbauwerk...


----------



## fantazia (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal berichten wie wir die Meeräsche überlistet haben !
> 
> Die Montage war wohl die einfachste mit der wir überhaupt einmal geangelt haben !
> 
> ...


Und wie habt ihr diese dann gefischt?Einfach ausgeworfen und zu Grund sinken lassen oder aktiv gefischt?


----------



## Traveangler (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



> Das ist das Verlängerungsbauwerk...



nein das Verlängerungsbauwerk fängt erst an der Ecke zum Strand an !  Da wo wir waren ist es ein ganz normaler Fussweg !


----------



## takezo (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Moinz, 
hab mal ne Frage, bin Fliegenfischerneuling u bei uns an der Nordsee wollte ich neben Wolfsbarschen nun auch mal den Meeräschen mit der Fliege nachstellen. Wie sieht denn nun eine "Algenfliege" aus? Könnte mal einer der Spezialisten ein solches Muster u am besten noch die Bezugsquelle zeigen/nennen? Worauf sollte ich bei der Auswahl der Fliege achten?
Auch bzgl einiger praktischer Tipps zum Fischen wäre ich dankbar.

Sportlicher Gruß aus Friesland!
Jörg


----------



## woern1 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Infos findest du hier:
http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/...gebunden/334-nassfliegen/385-algenfliege.html
oder
http://www.fliegenfischerrunde.de/binden-nichtsalm.htm


werner


----------



## ADDI 69 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Na dat nenn ich doch mal ne dicke Meeräsche |bigeyes
Petrie zu dem Dicken Brummer#6


----------



## Hartzer-Junior (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Heute gab es bei uns Meeräsche vom Grill !

Kann ich nur empfehlen :l

Sehr sehr lecker #6

Das Fleisch war sehr weiß, zart, fest und äußerst schmackhaft.
Wir wollten dann heute gleich für nachschub sorgen leider waren die Steine heute wegen niedrigwasser nicht unter Wasser .

MfG

und Petri Heil 

Henrik


----------



## scripophix (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Hat die gegrillte Meeräsche nicht reichlich starre Gräten ?

Nebenbei:

Du hast es auf die Cover-Page vom Lübecker Angler geschafft:

http://www.xn--lbecker-angler-gsb.de/postnuke/


----------



## Traveangler (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Wir haben Kotelett aus dem Fisch geschnitten , die mittel Gräte konnte dann ohne Probleme sehr leicht entfernt werden .

Wirklich sehr lecker dieser Fisch


----------



## scripophix (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

O.k., ich werde die nächste grillen und nicht in den Backofen packen.

An der Küste wird es ja bald losgehen, noch ein wenig mehr Sonne, dann knallt's.

Schönen Sonntag !


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!
> 
> Habe heute von 12:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr in der KiFö gefischt und konnte 2 Stück überreden.
> Ganz nach dem "Kleiner Bär und Kleiner Tiger" Prinzip habe ich die 2. entnommen und die erste der Saison released!
> ...


 Geiles foto mein süssen  lg andre


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Hartzer-Junior schrieb:


> SO !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich war heute mit meinem Vater in Travemünde an der Mole. Wir haben es zuerst mit Toastbrot versucht aber die Äschen haben uns fast wahnsinnig gemacht .
> Also bin ich an den Strand geaufen und habe mir Algen gesucht und diese an den Haken getüdelt und nach einiger Zeit .....
> ...




Von mir auch ein kräftiges Petri Heil!#h


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

So, 

als ich heute Morgen um 8:00 Uhr in die Hafenrinne in Niendorf schaute, schwammen auch ganz gemächlich zwei Meeräschen an den Spund-
wänden längs und grasten am Seegras.
Aber was für Klopper.
Natürlich dann, wenn man keine Angel dabei hat:-(


----------



## Traveangler (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



> Natürlich dann, wenn man keine Angel dabei hat:-(



ich gehe seit ca 2 wochen täglich mit Angel an die Trave ! Sehen  kann ich immer genug Meeräschen aber die  Zicken auch an den Haken zu bekommen ist eine andere sache :v


----------



## Grönländer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Hallo Traveangler,

ich nehme doch an, dass du in Travemünde unterwegs bist? Oder ziehen die Meeräschen noch viel weiter in die Trave rein? Immer wieder anwerfen - kleine grüne Fliege und Geduld sind die Schlüssel zum Erfolg  Viel Spaß und Erfolg weiterhin...


----------



## Traveangler (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Moin Grönländer,

ja ich  bin in Travemünde unterwegs  !

Ich konnte mal welche  am S-Kai beobachten , ob die noch weiter  hochziehen  kann ich nicht sagen .

Ein Kumpel von mir sagte er hätte mal welche in der Holzwiek vom Boot aus gesehen gesehen 



> Immer wieder anwerfen - kleine grüne Fliege und Geduld sind die Schlüssel zum Erfolg



genau so mache ich es seit Wochen   Nerven tun nur die Touris die angelaufen kommen und die Fische aus 50cm anschauen müssen nachdem man 10min ganz ruhig da steht und die Äschen gerade vor deinen füssen am grassen sind #q


----------



## xbsxrvxr (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

moin moin, petri erstmal zum tollen fisch#6.

seit n paar tagen sind sie nun auch bei uns in rostock und will es jetzt das ertse mal probieren.
ich wollte versuchen, sie anzufüttern.
ich hab da was gehört von mischungen aus; brot, grüner lebensmittelfarbe, hühnerleber bzw sardinen und maden...
als köder dann auch maden, bzw grüner teig/brotflocke.

was meint ihr, könnte das klappen|kopfkrat?
das ist ne stelle, an der ein kleiner bach ins ostseewasser mündet-nahrungangebot ist also sehr vielseitig: würmer, insekten, natürlich viele algen, garnelen...

bin dankbar für jede info...

schönen gruß


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Traveangler schrieb:


> ich gehe seit ca 2 wochen täglich mit Angel an die Trave ! Sehen  kann ich immer genug Meeräschen aber die  Zicken auch an den Haken zu bekommen ist eine andere sache :v



Ok in Travemünde siehst du ja ständig welche.Ist ja auch nicht schwer sie dort zu finden. Niendorf sehe ich selten welche, da es unter den  ganzen Booten schwer ist sie zu finden.
Anfüttern mit nem Sack wäre da besser.


----------



## macmarco (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Ich war dann heute auch mal wieder los... Leider konnt ich keine mit nach Hause nehmen, 2 sind mir ausgeschlitzt innerhalb ner halben Stunde


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

moin, na denn mal n dickes fast petri|rolleyes
hast du es mit fliege probiert?
ich versuche schon seit 3tagen die biester an meine wunderbare teigmischung zu gewöhnen, aber die ignorieren den noch total!#d


----------



## AndreasG (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Kleiner Tip an alle Meeräscheninfizierten............lest euch das mal durch.
In Chapter 11 und 12 findet ihr Infos die euch in Punkto fangen weiterbringen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## macmarco (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



observer schrieb:


> moin, na denn mal n dickes fast petri|rolleyes
> hast du es mit fliege probiert?
> ich versuche schon seit 3tagen die biester an meine wunderbare teigmischung zu gewöhnen, aber die ignorieren den noch total!#d


Jupp, war mit Fliege unterwegs.. schien mir besser als Brot und man hats nachher auch gemerkt, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war 

Nicht aufgeben.. irgendwann nascht eine mal davon


----------



## macmarco (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Heute war ich nochmals los und was soll ich sagen... Einen Fische wieder mal verloren.. Aber ich gebe nicht auf


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Mensch, Marco, du schwächelst


----------



## 0482jimbob (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Heute war ich nochmals los und was soll ich sagen... Einen Fische wieder mal verloren.. Aber ich gebe nicht auf


 
Du brauchst nur die richtige Begleitung...|supergri|supergri


----------



## scripophix (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Dann nehmt mich bitte auch mit - ich brauche auch die richtige Begleitung.

Mir sind heute 2 dieser Kampfmaschinen abgegangen.

Mein Begleiter war nicht besser... Anhieb mit einer Hand (in der anderen das Handy...)...  - das war's.


----------



## 0482jimbob (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Dann nehmt mich bitte auch mit - ich brauche auch die richtige Begleitung.
> 
> Mir sind heute 2 dieser Kampfmaschinen abgegangen.
> 
> Mein Begleiter war nicht besser... Anhieb mit einer Hand (in der anderen das Handy...)... - das war's.


 
Patty?|supergri


----------



## macmarco (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Na klar Patty.... Man kann die beiden ja nicht allein los schicken... ohne Aufsicht 
Werde morgen nach der Arbeit nochmal angreifen... Irgendwann klappt das


----------



## scripophix (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



0482jimbob schrieb:


> Patty?|supergri




Nee, als Patty da war, gab's keinen Biss. Paddy ist dann losgehetzt (Fussball !). 

Dann kam Alex' Sternstunde ... - und das "Grauen" begann...

MacM: Wenn gutes Wetter ist begleite ich dich... Wann biste da ?


----------



## macmarco (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> .
> 
> MacM: Wenn gutes Wetter ist begleite ich dich... Wann biste da ?



Soll ich dich morgen nochmal anrufen??? Weiß noch nicht so ganz genau, wann ich in Kiel wech komme... schätz mal gegen 16.00 h...


----------



## scripophix (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Soll ich dich morgen nochmal anrufen??? Weiß noch nicht so ganz genau, wann ich in Kiel wech komme... schätz mal gegen 16.00 h...





Das passt ja ganz gut. Dann kann 18.00 Uhr klappen.

Ja, ruf durch, wenn du loskommst.


----------



## macmarco (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Dat mach ich  Natürlich ruf ich auf der Arbeit an.. .


----------



## scripophix (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dat mach ich  Natürlich ruf ich auf der Arbeit an.. .





Ich sag nix - mach dein Ding mit den Lakkerkaken oder so ...

Sonst tohus - ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich Montag noch Muskelkater von den Äschenkrämpfen haben werde.

Ich mach jetzt hier dicht und geh rüber...


----------



## alrock01 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Moin!

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich Montag noch Muskelkater von den Äschenkrämpfen haben werde.

:cdoch,:q...

Ich hoffe Du hast morgen Muskelkater
von den Äschenkämpfen.#h


Der Handyangler!


----------



## scripophix (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Danke, alrock, aber das wieder einmal ein Satz mit "x" .... NIX...

Aber gut sahen sie aus... #6 ... im Wasser, wo sie auch geblieben sind... :c


----------



## timo85 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

moin, kann man direkt von der mole in travemünde angeln? also da wo das video gedreht wurde???


----------



## Salora (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Von der Mole darfst Du nicht angeln, erlaubt ist es ab Sperrgitter alte Nordermole Richtung Turm.


----------



## Seatrout (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

So sehen sie bei mir aus


----------



## timo85 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

na dann wollen wir es mal versuchen mit den meeräschen.die sollen ja ganz schon rabatz machen   hat jemand noch ein anderen stand so als" kleinen " tipp" oder besteht die chance überall an der ostsee eine zu fangen 

lg timo


----------



## macmarco (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Such dir die STrandabschnitte aus, da wo es steinig ist und wo Algen wachsen  Da triffst du bestimmt welche an ...

Zum Bsp. Brodten


----------



## Christian D (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



> hat jemand noch ein anderen stand so als" kleinen " tipp"


 
Wer einen guten Multenstrand gefunden hat, tut gut daran, diesen nicht zu veröffentlichen. Damit würde man binnen einiger Tage diesen Strand nutzlos machen. Wer seine eigene Fischrei nicht verderben möchte, schweigt sich über Stellen aus. Es ist leider so: Je stärker der Befischungsdruck, desto weniger Fisch unter Land. Du kannst neben ihnen schwimmen, es können Boote daran vorbeifahren, aber eines können sie nicht ab: Fliegenschnüre von oben. Nach einem Fang sind die Fische häufig tagelang verschwunden, ehe sie zurückkehren (Ausnahme: Häfen). Ich befische die Multen grundsätzlich alleine und in den letzten Jahren hat sich das als fangentscheidend herausgestellt. Wichtig: nicht jeden Fisch einfach anwerfen, den man sieht. Das bringt rein gar nichs. An den Strand setzen, die Fische vor einem in RUHE beobachten und wenn sie anfangen zu flanken, sind die ersten vorsichtigen Würfe anzusetzen. Blindes Reinwerfen in durchziehende Trupps ist Zeitverschwendung und verursacht beißunwillige Fische.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Christian D schrieb:


> Wer einen guten Multenstrand gefunden hat, tut gut daran, diesen nicht zu veröffentlichen. Damit würde man binnen einiger Tage diesen Strand nutzlos machen. Wer seine eigene Fischrei nicht verderben möchte, schweigt sich über Stellen aus.


 

#6

Petri übrigens zu deinen Äschen... (hörte da so ein paar "Vögelchen" zwitschern...)
Geilen "Job" gemacht...

Ich will Mittwoch mal los...
Endlich mal wieder Fussel werfen


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## AndreasG (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



timo85 schrieb:


> hat jemand noch ein anderen stand so als" kleinen " tipp" oder besteht die chance überall an der ostsee eine zu fangen
> 
> lg timo



Gute Stellen findest Du z.B.:

in Dahme links vom Taucherparkplatz 
und
am Ende der Leuchtturmstr. ist die Bucht in Richtung Kellenhusen auch gut.

Dazendorf rechts runter

Heiligenhafen Ferienzentrum

Hohwachter Bucht zwischen Lippe und Todendorf

Rund um Fehmarn

Achte aus ablandige Winde, dann kannst Du die Meeräschen besser ausmachen. Blindcasting bringt nichts!

Falls Du mal nach Seeland fährst schau Dir diese Strände an:

Bandholm

Rudolfholm

Vigsnaes

Blans

Kragenaes

Ravnsholt

Nöjsomhedes Odde


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Grönländer (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

...da hat er Recht der Christian  - in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft...habe gestern in einem kleinen Seglerhafen an der Kieler Förde einen Trupp - zum Teil sehr starker - Meeräschen beobachten können. Erster Anwurf: Fehlbiss, zweiter Wurf: Treffer...und nach wirklich tollem Drill konnten meine Keschermaschen diese schöne 68er Schönheit umschließen  Sie gart übrigens gerade in einer köstlichen Knoblauch-Weißwein-Kräuter-Marinade nach mediterraner Art im Ofen. Dem Geruch nach sollte in den nächsten Minuten ein Festschmaus anstehen 
Viel Glück allen weiterhin.


----------



## OssiHWI (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

na dann mal guten Hunger und Petri Heil...Ich hab vorgestern auch welche gesehen, aber ich verrate nicht wo...die sollen mal schön da bleiben und warten bis ich ne Fliegenpeitsche hab....


----------



## scripophix (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Heute konnte ich auch nicht anders, es war zu schön...

Die größere MÄ hat 72.


----------



## macmarco (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Petri... Die gönn ich dir aber wirklich... nach sooooooo vielen Versuchen :m


----------



## scripophix (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Danke, aber es war das erste Mal ohne Dich... :m


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Sauber jungs #6geile fische 
lg andre


----------



## macmarco (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Danke, aber es war das erste Mal ohne Dich... :m


Ja schon... aber sonst hätt ich sie auch gefangen |rolleyes:g

Gehst jetzt immer ohne mich???#c


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Sauber Jungs ,Petrie zu die Zicken
War gestern auch unterwegs leider nur eine einzige gesehen und die verzog sich gleich als sie mich ausgemacht hatte:c
Heute war auch nüscht ,auflandiger Wind 3 und angetrübtes Wasser....leider keine ausmachen können. Ich glaub ich muß mal nen bissel auf der Wismarer Ecke rumräubern


----------



## scripophix (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ja schon... aber sonst hätt ich sie auch gefangen |rolleyes:g
> 
> Gehst jetzt immer ohne mich???#c





Wär 'ne Überlegung ... der letzte Angler hat auch nur gefangen, als du kurz weggegangen bist, ich meine den Makrelen-Opa...

Nee, im ernst, Montag kann ich nicht, aber Dienstag ginge was...

Was wünschen der Herr: Meeräsche oder Ostsee-Makrele ?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich auch nicht anders, es war zu schön...
> 
> Die größere MÄ hat 72.


 
Na A.

Dann solltest du mal Fotografieren lernen mein kleiner...
Auf´m Foto sehen die nämlich absolut verkümmert aus...:c

ABER VERDIENT HASSU SIE DIR JA!!!

Ich werd am Mittwoch mal die Fusselgerte einpacken...

Greetz auch an M.!!!

Mirco


----------



## scripophix (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Na A.
> 
> Dann solltest du mal Fotografieren lernen mein kleiner...
> Auf´m Foto sehen die nämlich absolut verkümmert aus...:c
> ...




Grüße ausgerichtet von M. an M.... good luck am Mittwoch ... fotografieren lernen bringt bei manchen Leuten nix (die behalten die nämlich und schaffen sie enfach nicht rüber, nicht wahr, nicht wahr) .... und mehr schlechte Foddos hab ich für dich hier reingepackt...

http://www.xn--lbecker-angler-gsb.d...e=article&sid=385&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## macmarco (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Ich finde, dass auf den Bildern derAngler verkümmert ausschaut :m


----------



## scripophix (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass auf den Bildern derAngler verkümmert ausschaut :m




Du Knaller, im Kopf war nicht mehr genug Platz für das Gehirn (deshalb sagt M. ja auch immer, dass ich mit dem Bauch denke...). |supergri


Ich behaupte:

Donnerstag fängst du keine Ostsee-Makrele !

Samstag fängst du keine Nordsee-Makrele !


Soll ich dir den Grund sagen oder lieber nicht ?


----------



## macmarco (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Soll ich dir den Grund sagen oder lieber nicht ?



Ich bin gespannt :g


----------



## Hannes94 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Hey ,
Petri zu all den schönen Brocken die ihr gezogen habt .
Ich habe letztes WE auch ein paar  schöne Fische gesehen und dieses we möchte ich auch  das erste mal auf Meeräsche gehen  
Ich habe die Fische an den Steinpackungen einer Mole schwimmen  gesehn  und wollte es mit Spiro und ´ner Toastbrotflocke oder ein paaar Algen    versuchen 
Soweit sogut  sind mir die Mongtagen usw klar aber wie bekommt ihr die Algen auf den Haken? welche Hakengröße verwendet ihr und welche Vorfachstärke ? , denn soweit ich weiß sind  die  sehr misstrauisch und scheu . 
Danke im voraus 
 Mfg Hannes


----------



## scripophix (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt :g




Ich finde die Makrelen-Vorfächer nicht ... (ich schau noch mal, aber ich glaube, dass ich sie in der FeWo liegen habe - wenn ihr den Termin aber auch 14 Tage nach vorne zieht...).


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Na bidde, DIE sind doch gut 


Greetz

Mirco

PS: deine "Spitze" habe ich verstanden ... |rolleyes


----------



## Grönländer (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

@Hannes94:

Moin moin,
wenn du auf Meeräschen angeln willst und sie in nicht allzu weiter Entfernung stehen, solltest du denke ich nach Möglichkeit einen Spirulino vermeiden. Ich habe bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Das laute Platschen nach dem Einwurf, wie auch die oft nicht unerhebliche Bugwelle verschrecken die Meeräschen doch recht schnell. Probier am besten zuerst eine kleine kompakte Pose oder eine* kleine* Wasserkugel aus. Die dann aber auch mögl. wenig bis gar nicht mit Wasser füllen und den Schwarm nicht direkt anwerfen...Algen am Haken zu befestigen ist eine müßige Sache und meist halten sie auch nicht viele Würfe aus. Abhilfe kann es schaffen, wenn du Algen sammelst...am besten die hellgrünen...diese mit Gelatine andickst und sie dann in ganz kleine Gefäße füllst. Nach und nach lösen sich diese "Algenpäckchen" am Haken zwar auch auf aber es ist ein Anfang 
Ansonsten musst du dir eben eine grüne Algenfliege kaufen...an ner kleinen Wasserkugel kann auch das was werden. Oder eben an der Fliegenrute. Das ist seit einiger Zeit meine fängigste und favorisierte Methode...
Viel Glück bei der Pirsch.


----------



## Hannes94 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Danke Grönländer


----------



## Seriola (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Moin an alle!

Der Urlaub auf Fehmarn ist leider beendet. Konnte in 3 Tagen den einen oder anderen Fisch zum Landgang übereden. In Erinerung bleibt jedenfalls diese Lady, meine erste Deutsche! Alle bisherigen waren nur Urlaubsflirts... Schöner Drill an leichtem Gerät der 1:1 identisch mit einem Graserdrill war. Hab leider noch 2 weitere im Drill verloren. Wer auf Fehmarn ist, sollte jetzt zuschlagen, die Strände sind voll!

Grüße,

Seriola


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Tja, war jetzt 2 x los, 2x einen Biss, 2x verloren...
Tja, schade das ich die Fische in den Häfen nicht "laufen" lassen kann...
An der Küste hätte ich beide Fische landen können, und der erste war n 80ér Fisch |bigeyes der dann mit Volldampf richtung Poller ging und beim Bremsen mit der Hand an der Rolle schlitze dieser leider aus...
Heute ne ca 60ér verloren, gleiche Situation...
Naja, alle guten Dinge sind ja drei...

Greetz und Petri an Seriola, aber nächstes mal mit der "Fusselgerte" oder???

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Seriola (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Danke Mirco und viel Glück bei der nächsten!

Fusselgerte: Wenn ich mit Golfen anfange und mir ne Goldwing zulege denk ich drüber nach... |muahah:

Gruß,

Seriola


----------



## scripophix (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Ich konnt mal wieder nicht widerstehen... :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Waren heute auf der Ostsee zum Baden und Dorscheangeln...
Nach´m Slippen des Bootes nochmal die Fusselgerte mitgenommen und einschlägige Plätze abgeklappert...
Heute habe ich lediglich einen Fisch gesehen, aber da er nicht fraß, sondern nur vor sich hindöste auch nicht angeworfen...
Bleibe aber am Ball 

Greetz

PS: Petri zur Äsche scripophix, auf dem Foto kann ich mir aber ÜBERHAUPT kein Bild machen wie groß sie in etwa war...
Muss ich erst wieder im LA gucken?? :q


----------



## scripophix (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Länge geschätzt ~ 60.

Naja, im L-A sind die anderen nichtssagenden Foddos - kennste ja... :m

Heute waren die Fischis nicht ganz eine Stunde vor Ort - dann mit Windwechsel wech...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

naja, geht doch schon...
heute VOR dem Regen ca 60 Fische vor Ort|bigeyes, danach (als ich vor Ort war...) zwei einzelne Fische im Tiefen |gr:|uhoh:


----------



## Janbr (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Ich war letzte Woche in Schilksee (Hafen) zum segeln eingeladen. Im Hafen haben sich sicher so um die 30 wirklich grosse Meeraeschen knapp unter der Wasseroberflaeche "gesonnt". Natuerlich hatte ich absolut nichts zum Angeln dabei und war kurs vorm durchdrehen. (Ausserdem soll das Angeln im Hafen wohl verboten sein; hab einige "Benutzungsordnungen" durchgelesen, konnte aber nichts finden).

Gruss

Jan


----------



## scripophix (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Angefütterte und dressierte Meeräschen in Häfen sind anglerisch eher verpönt - das hat manchmal nix mehr mit Fischwaid zu tun.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Angefütterte und dressierte Meeräschen in Häfen sind anglerisch eher verpönt - das hat manchmal nix mehr mit Fischwaid zu tun.


 
Sbirolino auch nicht :q


----------



## scripophix (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Sbirolino auch nicht :q




Gibt es hier ein NIXFÄNGER-Smilie ??? :vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Nee, aber ein "Stilvoll" Smilie für Äschen auf Fliegenrute #6:k:m

Nee, mal im Ernst, vielleicht kannst du mich ja mal einsammeln bevor du startest und dann Fussel ich mir da mal eine raus...
In den Hafenbereichen kannst du die Fische halt nicht "laufen" lassen...
Sonst hätte ich eine sehr gute Bilanz...
Aber die blöden Poller machen das wieder kaputt, da musst du die Fische auf Biegen und Brechen (bzw. Ausschlitzen) stoppen...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## scripophix (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Nee, aber ein "Stilvoll" Smilie für Äschen auf Fliegenrute #6:k:m
> 
> Nee, mal im Ernst, vielleicht kannst du mich ja mal einsammeln bevor du startest und dann Fussel ich mir da mal eine raus...
> In den Hafenbereichen kannst du die Fische halt nicht "laufen" lassen...
> ...






Ja, wenn mal wieder 300-400 Fische vor Ort sind... #6

Sonst tau ich eine auf und werf sie dir zu ... Äschenfänger ... :vik:

Ja, nee, geht klar, machen wir. Arbeitest du Samstag dummerweise ?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Ja, wenn mal wieder 300-400 Fische vor Ort sind... #6
> 
> Sonst tau ich eine auf und werf sie dir zu ... Äschenfänger ... :vik:
> 
> Ja, nee, geht klar, machen wir. Arbeitest du Samstag dummerweise ?


 
Ja, aber nur bis 14 uhr...

Greetz

PS: du weißt ja wo du mich findest


----------



## Bruce_Lee (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Moin Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es in Neustadt i.H. oder Sierksdorf gute Stellen für Meeräschen gibt? (könnt auch gern per P.N. schreiben, falls euch das hier zu öffentlich ist ;-) )


----------



## AndreasG (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Bruce_Lee schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob es in Neustadt i.H. oder Sierksdorf gute Stellen für Meeräschen gibt? (könnt auch gern per P.N. schreiben, falls euch das hier zu öffentlich ist ;-) )



Es gibt hier keine Geheimnisse. 
In Sierksdorf lohnt es sich immer mal unterhalb vom Hansapark und in Neustadt habe ich schon beim Klinikum rechts in Richtung Neustadt gut gefangen.
Die momentanen Windvorhersagen sprechen am Donnerstag für Sierksdorf und am Wochenende für die Strecke beim Klinikum.

Wie wolltest Du denn fischen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bruce_Lee (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



> Es gibt hier keine Geheimnisse.
> In Sierksdorf lohnt es sich immer mal unterhalb vom Hansapark und in  Neustadt habe ich schon beim Klinikum rechts in Richtung Neustadt gut  gefangen.
> Die momentanen Windvorhersagen sprechen  am Donnerstag für Sierksdorf und am Wochenende für die Strecke beim  Klinikum.
> 
> ...



Hi AndreasG,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich wollte es eigentlich mal mit Brotflocken oder Algen probieren. Evtl kaufe ich mir aber noch eine Algenfliege und biete diese am Spirolino an.

Gruß Bruce_Lee


----------



## Marcel-hl (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Wir sind Gestern einmal die Strecke HaPa bis zum Wald mit der Fliegenrute abgelaufen . Leider keine Sichtung, die Sonne stand allerdings auch schon sehr tief (19.30 bis 21.00 Uhr) . Danach haben wir noch einen kurzen Stop in Travemünde zum "gucken" eingelegt. Dort gab es allerdings, bis auf erfolglose Molenangler auch nichts zu sehen #t 
Nun soll Sonntag das nächste mal angegriffen werden ... we will see :q


----------



## Christian D (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

An dem Strand ward ihr etwa 4 Wochen zu spät.Vorher astreine Fischerei. Mit Beginn der Ferien explodiert der Boots-, Bade- und Geschlechtsverkehr an diesem Strand. Generell haben die Fische mit Booten kein Problem, vorrausgesetzt, es sind tiefere Wasserzonen als Fluchtmöglichkeit vorhanden. In Sierksdorf gibt es sowas nicht. In der Bucht wird es dann zu dieser Zeit immer schwierig, ja fast unmöglich.Das ist jedes Jahr das Gleiche. Man wird es kaum glauben: auch die Meeräschen richten sich nach Wochentagen. An Wochenenden wirst du in Sierksdorf seltenst das Glück haben, beisswillige Fische ausfindig zu machen, der Betrieb ist dort zu hoch.


----------



## vermesser (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Christian D schrieb:


> Mit Beginn der Ferien explodiert der Boots-, Bade- und Geschlechtsverkehr an diesem Strand.



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Bruce_Lee (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Also lohnt es sich gar nicht mehr, nach Sierksdorf zu fahren? Na toll, denn wird das wohl nichts mit der Meeräsche 2010.


----------



## macmarco (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Bruce_Lee schrieb:


> Also lohnt es sich gar nicht mehr, nach Sierksdorf zu fahren? Na toll, denn wird das wohl nichts mit der Meeräsche 2010.


Brodtener Ufer? Dazendorf?


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

hi marco ist das jetzt Flucht ? Oder gibbet Geschlechsverkehr dort auch


----------



## scripophix (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> hi marco ist das jetzt Flucht ? Oder gibbet Geschlechsverkehr dort auch





|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Christian D (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



> Also lohnt es sich gar nicht mehr, nach Sierksdorf zu fahren? Na toll, denn wird das wohl nichts mit der Meeräsche 2010.


|kopfkrat

Genau. Schließlich wurden in Neustadt, Pelzerhaken, Rettin, Brodau, Bliesdorf, Grömitz, Dahme, Süssau, Brodten, Niendorf, Kembs, Blank Eck, Dazendorf, Johannistal, Strandhusen, Lippe, Eitz, Katharinenhof, Klausdorf, Staberhuk, Presen, Großenbrode, Kellenhusen usw. usw. usw....... noch nie Meeräschen gesichtet. |bla:

Im Kieler Bereich munkelt man, dass dort schonmal eine gesehen wurde. Ich kenne da jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der  mal erzählt haben soll, dass ein einzelnes Exemplar in Bülk sein Unwesen trieb. Aber das sind Gerüchte, die nie bewiesen wurden. |bla:

Mal ehrlich, entweder besitzt du kein Auto und bist auf die Bahn angewiesen, oder es fehlt an einer gewissen Grundmotivation, sich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen. Die Ostseeküste bietet doch wirklich jede Menge wunderschöne, seelenruhige und fischige Abschnitte. Aber die lernt man nur kennen, wenn man sich mal ein oder zwei Wochenenden mal die Zeit nimmt, den Horizont zu erweitern! Ein Versteifen auf einen einzigen und zudem in Sachen Meeräschen sehr schwierigen Strand muss doch irgendwie sehr eintönig und langfristig gesehen ausgesprochen kontraproduktiv sein. ;+


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

@ Christian D : |good:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Christian D schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Genau. Schließlich wurden in Neustadt, Pelzerhaken, Rettin, Brodau, Bliesdorf, Grömitz, Dahme, Süssau, Brodten, Niendorf, Kembs, Blank Eck, Dazendorf, Johannistal, Strandhusen, Lippe, Eitz, Katharinenhof, Klausdorf, Staberhuk, Presen, Großenbrode, Kellenhusen usw. usw. usw....... noch nie Meeräschen gesichtet. |bla:
> 
> ...


 
Toll jetzt hast du mir alle Strände madig gemacht...|bla:
Ich wollte doch bitte noch einen HOT-SPOT am besten ganz geheim hier genannt bekommen da ich dann bestimmt der einzigebin der dort angelt... :q
Aber Kiel scheint mir ein guter Tip zu sein, WENN dort wirklich schon eine gesehen wurde...
:m


----------



## scripophix (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Da fehlen aber ganz viele Strände !

Sind das die mit Meeräschen ?





Im Ernst: Newcomer sollten den Wind beachten, MÄ zu fischen hat doch ein paar Voraussetzungen.


----------



## ADDI 69 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Da hast du wohl recht,leider kann man sich aber auf keinen Wetterdienst so richtig verlassen. Bei uns hier in Meck Pom habe ich nich die große wahl  mit den Stränden ....liegen fast alle in West Ost Richtung und bei euch oben in SH kenn ich mich noch nich so gut aus. War gestern in Dahme wegen denen ,hat sich aber keine blicken lassen,auch nich in Dameshöved aufm Riff.
Bedingungen waren auch echt bescheiden,bewölkt und keine 5min Sonne am Stück und auch noch Wind aus NO mit ner 1bft ,der gegen 19 Uhr dann überraschend auf West 2-3 drehte und gegen 22.30 fast komplett einschlief .Wegen dem Gekräusel aufm Wasser und dem mageren Sonnenschein war da auch nich viel zu sehen.
Ab sieben Uhr waren wir dann noch mit dem Belly draußen,schätze mal so 400-500m und haben da auch nüscht verhaften können . Weder auf Gummifisch noch auf Blinker blieb was hängen. Einzig ein kurzer Zupfer an meiner Drop-Shot Montage der mir den Köder aufm Haken verzottelt hat war alles gestern.


----------



## Christian D (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



> Da fehlen aber ganz viele Strände !


 
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sich der eine oder andere in dem Wörtchenkürzel "usw." versteckt . Die Botschaft sollte doch eigentlich klar sein. |rolleyes


----------



## scripophix (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

ADDI: Wir waren auch vor Ort - außer einem Sonnenbrand hat es nichts gegeben.

Windvorhersage und Wind fielen wieder einmal völlig entgegen gesetzt aus.

An andere Strände wollten wie aber auch nicht, es war einfach zu nett in dem Wind... #6


----------



## bamse34 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Nach Kiel braucht ihr nicht mehr zu kommen!!! Die Eine wurde weggefangen!!:q

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## ADDI 69 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Nach Kiel braucht ihr nicht mehr zu kommen!!! Die Eine wurde weggefangen!!:q
> 
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian



Jetzt sag nich das du die hast:q:q:q:q

@ scripophix : auf welcher Ecke habt ihr denn gestanden ??


----------



## Marcel-hl (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Christian D schrieb:


> An dem Strand ward ihr etwa 4 Wochen zu spät.Vorher astreine Fischerei. Mit Beginn der Ferien explodiert der Boots-, Bade- und Geschlechtsverkehr an diesem Strand. Generell haben die Fische mit Booten kein Problem, vorrausgesetzt, es sind tiefere Wasserzonen als Fluchtmöglichkeit vorhanden. In Sierksdorf gibt es sowas nicht. In der Bucht wird es dann zu dieser Zeit immer schwierig, ja fast unmöglich.Das ist jedes Jahr das Gleiche. Man wird es kaum glauben: auch die Meeräschen richten sich nach Wochentagen. An Wochenenden wirst du in Sierksdorf seltenst das Glück haben, beisswillige Fische ausfindig zu machen, der Betrieb ist dort zu hoch.



Dann war mein Gedankengang genau richtig, hatte mir das schon so zusammen gereimt.
Eigentlich wollte ich Gestern nochmal los, allerdings war ich einfach zu platt vom Schlagermove. 
Ich gebe die Hoffnung für 2010 noch nicht auf, außerdem bin 
ich im August noch für eine Woche auf Lolland :q:q Da sollte
es dann klappen! 

Bei uns trägt der Strandabschnitt bzw. der Waldabschnitt übrigens den Namen "Torfstecherstrand".
Ich bin ja ein sehr weltoffener & toleranter Mensch, aber wat da los war
zur Hornhechtzeit. "no comment"

Trotzdem Danke für die Info!


----------



## Christian D (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



> Ich bin ja ein sehr weltoffener & toleranter Mensch, aber wat da los war
> zur Hornhechtzeit. "no comment"


 
Ja, mich haben die Hornhechtangler mit ihrer raffgierigen Maßlosigkeit und ihren liegengelassenen Schlachtabfällen und achtlos in die Natur geworfenen Mülltüten auch angewidert.  Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du eher die Swinger meintest. Die nehmen wenigstens ihren Müll mit. 

*Genug Strandgeflüster.... wieder zu den Multen.*


----------



## Marcel-hl (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Ich meinte die Waldbewohner.

Die Zustände zur Hornhechtzeit waren wirklich schlimm,
so ein Verhalten sollte nicht gedultet werden.
Ich hörte auch von Leuten, denen Schläge angedroht
wurde, weil die Hausstrandplätze belegt waren |kopfkrat 

Eigentlich wollten wir diesen Strandabschnitt auch meiden,
aber die junge Dame vom Fliegenfischerfachgeschäft meines Vertrauens schickte mich zum Wald.


----------



## scripophix (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nich das du die hast:q:q:q:q
> 
> @ scripophix : auf welcher Ecke habt ihr denn gestanden ??






Eher nicht gestanden, mehr am Strand gelegen.... Dahmeshöved via Kellenhusen in der Bucht.

Gesehen hab ich am frühen Nachmittag nur zwei Angler an der Spitze etwa 100 m neben der Räucherei.

Wart ihr das ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> .....mehr am Strand gelegen.... Dahmeshöved via Kellenhusen in der Bucht......



aber gegen 18:00 Uhr eher nicht mehr - oder


----------



## scripophix (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> aber gegen 18:00 Uhr eher nicht mehr - oder




Nee, nee, der Sonnenbrand hat gegen 14.30/15.00 Uhr gereicht, da sind wir los.


----------



## ADDI 69 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Nee, nee, der Sonnenbrand hat gegen 14.30/15.00 Uhr gereicht, da sind wir los.


Um die Zeiz war ich noch nich da ,erst um 16 Uhr am Taucherparkplatz gewesen,dann runter nach Dahmeshöved und da ne halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde rumgesucht.
Danach bin ich wieder zurück zum Taucherparkplatz um da weiter zu spotten. Leider nix ---- der rest der Truppe trudelte erst gegen 18.00 uhr ein.
Fix aufgetackelt noch was aufn grill gehauen und dann ab ins Wasser ,wo sich bis um elf nich ein Fischschwanz blicken ließ.
Zwei Schlauchboote waren auch draußen ,wohl bis an die Fahrrinne rann,aber gefangen haben die auch nur gerade so maßige Dorschies.
Um elf hatten die Hamburger keine Lust mehr und ich wollte nich allein mit Belly draußen bleiben.....also abbruch der Session|uhoh:
War aber trotzdem mal wieder schön mit Belly rauszufaheren und neue Leute hab ich ja auch noch wieder kennen gelernt#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> ......um 16 Uhr am Taucherparkplatz gewesen....



das nächste Mal nicht so ins Handy schreien :q:q


----------



## scripophix (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Unsere Truppe hat in der Ecke vom Kleinboot gut gefangen. Nur nicht vor dem TP und der SeeBrü. 

Nächstes Mal ruft vorher an, wenn ihr dort auf Dorsch wollt. Wir haben da ständig Leute auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Thomas090883 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Oh ha...Infoticker.... wird genutzt...!!!!
Mensch ADDI schade das ich mich der Mehrheit fügen musste....wäre auch noch wieder gern mit raus...bzw. Strandläufer mit Peitsche.

Beim nächsten Mal.

Bis denn dann


Gruß Thomas


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Unsere Truppe hat in der Ecke vom Kleinboot gut gefangen. Nur nicht vor dem TP und der SeeBrü.
> 
> Nächstes Mal ruft vorher an, wenn ihr dort auf Dorsch wollt. Wir haben da ständig Leute auf dem Wasser.



Mach ich ,schick ma ne PN mit Tel.Nr. rüber  ,und wenn der News Ticker sich dann auch noch auf Meeräsche bezieht die ja eigendlich angedacht war ist das einfach spitze#6


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> das nächste Mal nicht so ins Handy schreien :q:q



Wiesooo,hast nen Gehörschaden bekommen?????:vik:


----------



## scripophix (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Mach ich ,schick ma ne PN mit Tel.Nr. rüber  ,und wenn der News Ticker sich dann auch noch auf Meeräsche bezieht die ja eigendlich angedacht war ist das einfach spitze#6





Den MÄ-News-Ticker hab ich Vossi per PN durchgegeben...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Wiesooo,hast nen Gehörschaden bekommen?????:vik:



ja...und das obwohl ich extra mindestens 25 Meter weit gegangen bin um in Ruhe die von Dir "beschriene" Sandbank zu beobachten :q
Die Fische waren übrigens links, kurz vor dem Kurstrand, aber da wollte ich nicht hin mit dem Wedelgetackle 

....P.S.: der News Ticker funktioniert reibungslos #6


----------



## ADDI 69 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Hmmm|kopfkrat|kopfkrat da hab ich dich komplett übersehen,aber noch kenn ich dich ja auch noch nicht persönlich ...da kann dat schon mal passieren|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> ....da hab ich dich komplett übersehen......



macht nix  war ja auch inkognito ohne Mütze unterwegs :q


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

wer vossi nicht kennt hat die welt verpennt


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wer vossi nicht kennt hat die welt verpennt



nicht übertreiben André :q:q
Was machen eigentlich die Multen bei Dir #h#h


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

hallo vossi 
ich war noch nicht einmal los auf die doofen viecher :c
keine zeit wirklich :vfrau fußgebrochen ,der kleine wird operiert :cund ich hab die a karte 
lg andre


----------



## scripophix (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Tzz, tzz, tzz, dabei sind die doch richtig oberlecker...

http://www.xn--lbecker-angler-gsb.d...e=article&sid=397&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

sieht lecker aus Andreas, mir aber zu aufwändig 
filetieren, salzen, pfeffern, ab in die Alufolie und gaaanz vorsichtig am äussersten Rand des Grills garen.
Dazu einen knackigen Salat und ein Glas Merlot #6


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Filetieren ,Salzen ,Pfeffern ,ab in ofen und danach ne kiste bier :vik:lg andre


----------



## scripophix (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Hat er ? Oder hat er nicht ? 

Geht das ? Geht das nicht ?

http://www.xn--lbecker-angler-gsb.d...e=article&sid=399&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Hat er ? Oder hat er nicht ?
> 
> Geht das ? Geht das nicht ?



#6#6#6

Nett und auch irgendwie böse :q:q

Ich ziehe morgen Mittag mal wieder ins Feld


----------



## scripophix (20. August 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Ist wirklich 3 Wochen nix passiert ???


----------



## timo85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

moin wir waren letzte woche auf lolland und selbst da war nicht eine zu sehen :v


----------



## macmarco (21. August 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



timo85 schrieb:


> moin wir waren letzte woche auf lolland und selbst da war nicht eine zu sehen :v


Das glaube ich dir Timo...Das Problem hatten wir da auch :q


----------



## scripophix (27. August 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Ich habe das Problem eigentlich immer... :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. August 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



scripophix schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem eigentlich immer... :q



*Fielmann * #h


----------



## scripophix (28. August 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> *Fielmann * #h





Ohh, yes, I have....


----------



## Wildshark (13. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Moin

Ich darf Euch meine erste mal vorstellen!!:k:k

Gefangen am :13.09.2010
Größe : 63 cm

War der Hammer!!!:vik:


Gruß 
Torsten#h


----------



## xfishbonex (13. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

|bigeyespetri heil mit der spinnflitze |bigeyes das geht auch 
lg andre


----------



## Wildshark (13. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Ja zum Anfang mit der Spinne !
Nun geht es mit der Fliegenpeitsche weiter!
Habe das auf die Mefos auch so gemacht!!|supergri

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Petri Thorsten!!!

Hast du gleich einen Pokal bekommen?

Grüße dich ,

Uli


----------



## Wildshark (14. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Petri Thorsten!!!
> 
> Hast du gleich einen Pokal bekommen?
> 
> ...


Danke Uli

Nein 

Den Habe ich beim ersten mal auf Makrelen angeln abgeräumt!!:vik:

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## AlBundy (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Toddl...ich hoffe du hast nach dem Fang der Multe ETWAS mehr gelacht wie auf deinem Avatar?!...

See You Schieter! :q


----------



## Wildshark (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

@ AlBundy

Das lachen mußte einen Tag später operatief entfernt werden!
Sonst würde ich wohl immer noch so :q rumlaufen!!!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

|kopfkrat n Döbel?...|kopfkratAland...neee wie heisst dat Vieh noch|supergri
Petri Heil das ja ne Meeräsche |wavey:
Hast Du gut gemacht |wavey:
Piet


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Wo ich euch gerade alle beieinander sehe, es wäre Zeit für ein lüttes BMA-Insider-Treffen.


----------



## macmarco (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Huiiii.. das sehe ich ja jetzt erst  Petri zur Äsche Schnäggle :m

@Ulli: Denke ich auch mal #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ulli: Denke ich auch mal #6



Fly-Only?


----------



## macmarco (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Fly-Only?


Meinet wegen ... mir solls recht sein :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Wenn ich einen Auftrag bekomme, dann leier ich das an.


----------



## macmarco (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Auftrag bekomme, dann leier ich das an.


Soll ich dir jetzt den Auftrag geben???:q Nur schriftlich wirds schlecht


----------



## xfishbonex (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

:gwenn der termin passt würde ich gerne drann teilnehmen :g


----------



## goeddoek (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Ihr Auftrag, Al Ullov :m

Jetzt musst Du nur noch 'nen Friseur finden, der Dir 'ne Robert Wagner Frisur zimmert  :q :q


----------



## Wildshark (15. September 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Nun hat er schon den Auftrag und lese hier immer noch kein 
Datum!!!!!!!!!:m

Wenn einer das schafft, dann Du Uli !

Hau in die Tasten und lass den Termin raus!!!!!

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## scripophix (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen) 2010*

Die Äsche mag Fisch des Jahres 2011 beim VdSF sein (http://www.vdsf.de/fishoftheyear/2011.html), für mich wird es die Meeräsche sein... 

Tipp:

http://www.bohmeier-verlag.de/cms/index.php?isbn=3890946593


----------

